# are there different ball lids?



## dmagave (May 27, 2011)

the scipt changed on the jars,did they also make matching lids?i never payed much attention but want to get some for those that are missing and so far they all seem to be the same.also,do balll and 'perfect' take the same lid?


----------



## RED Matthews (May 27, 2011)

Hello dmagave;  There are a lot of jar collectors in this FORUM system.  There a lot of different lids and locking rings made for many of the jars that there out there.  I am not a big jar collector but I have some from Ball, Kerr, Clyde Glass, and several companies.  There is a RED Book that jar collectors obtain to get identity information.  
 Good luck.  RED Matthews


----------



## coreya (May 27, 2011)

There are numerous variations of the ball zinc screw lids and many of the glass Ideal type lids but they do follow a rough pattern as to the years they were used but most are interchangable. Here is a site that has a great deal of info reference the ball and ball used lids. 
 I have trouble remembering what I'm doing let alone the vast amount of variations in jar lids, now what was it you wanted to know????

main page ball collectors

Example of info on the Site!!!


----------

